# One trap to catch them all?



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

If they're not getting into the home anymore I don't see a cause for concern. Outside is where they live, you're never going to stop that. Unless there is physical damage being done to your property or any burrows in the ground there's not a whole lot you can do. If you can find some rat burrows you can treat those. And take away the bucket with bait on it as that's just attracting more animals to the area.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

This kind of trap doesn't even need bait, though a raccoon or squirrel might just be able to chew its was out of its grip.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Cap, I agree with catching everything you can (except the cat) before they get in. 

The only way to keep the mice away from a rat trap, IMO, would be to catch the mice first. For squirrels and similar I have a highly modified live trap that now has a hair trigger and some interior diverters so they will have to step on that plate and it has worked, I use apple slives.

If you want to innovate (I've looked and haven't really seen one) you could create an enclosure with a photo sensor so all who enter will trip the gate and even possibly light a remote light so you know you have a visitor. Just make the entrance small enough to keep the skunks out.

Bud


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Good reasoning Bud. I'm thinking along the lines of different traps, each inside some sort of box or structure with the "right size" openings for one target critter.

I must admit the optical sensor and remote light appeals to the geek in me. Sort of like the equipment they use to sort fruit and vegetables, or do QA along an assembly line. The software watches the product go by, then shoot the "bad" ones with a laser beam or a puff of compressed air. I can only imagine what THAT mousetrap would cost. But it would be soooo satisfying...


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Actually the circuit is rather simple and I would bet modern components have everything all on one chip, except the cage. I keep traps in the basement and garage/shop and have found dead critters that had been there for months, thus the benefit of the indicator light.

Here in Maine we also deal with ticks and mice and squirrels are carriers. I keep the perimeter of my yard sprayed with a pet friendly poison but them critters aren't affected.

Bud


----------

